

Why the $700bn bailout needed to happen - some sanity for once - portfolioexec
http://www.kulveer.co.uk/2008/09/why-the-bail-out-should-happen/

======
ram1024
i highly doubt that a government stake in banks is a good thing. they're just
going to drive into the ground like everything else the government does, and
add 700 billion debt to the taxpayers.

it's bleeding us dry over here. we need to invest in COMPETANCE not idiocy.

